# david marks videos



## nkawtg

So would you say they're just reruns from his TV show put on DVD?
I remember an episode where he did show step by step how to do the chemicals on copper.
He may have been forced to remove the details about the chemical treatment on copper because of safety or environmental reasons.


----------



## michelletwo

hi nkawtg: yes it apparently reruns of his t.v. show from yrs ago…. 18 mins each
he has another expensive video to sell you about the copper stuff so it has zero to do with safety/environmental stuff.


----------



## nkawtg

Ah, so he split them up to charge more. That's a shame.


----------



## Kentuk55

Sorry to hear about something like this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Didn't WoodWhisper make a vid with Marx? Praised him pretty good if I remember… I wasn't impressed, so Marx is a nogo to me. I love this post because it lets "others" know what you are getting for your "sawdust". And as I always end.
Let the Buyer Beware


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thank you for the review. I will steer clear of his videos.


----------



## MarkDavisson

I checked his website and saw what he is charging for that DVD. For that kind of money I'd respectfully ask for a refund. He might grant the refund, or he might provide the copper/chemical DVD for free, or he might decline to do anything. But I'd ask.


----------



## roman

asking for a refund for a free cup of coffee often isn't worth the risk of time served let alone argueing about the raw bacon on your plate


















what people fail to realize is that experience cant be sold, or taught in 10 seconds, or given away on the cheap of money invested in dreams of making wallets of those hated

fatter

He/she sold you a video

and you expected a new career ?

seriously ?


----------



## philba

uh, wow. That was breathtakingly incoherent. Living up to your name?


----------



## kaetamer135

> uh, wow. That was breathtakingly incoherent. Living up to your name?
> 
> - philba


Well done sir! I'm still laughing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moron: I am starting to like your post, for creativity/photos ect… As for asking for a refund for a free cup of coffee, I would want to know what the establishments "refund policy" is. Which leads me to advise anyone "check out the refund policy" Take this from experience.
Let the Buyer Beware


----------



## nkawtg

I'm still working out the significance of the pictures to the post…


----------



## lcwood

solution: see or get em all for free at internet


----------



## Grumpymike

Well here is my humble opinion: David Marks is a great artist and woodworker, he is so knowledgeable and experienced that he has trouble with lowering his thought process to our level as novice and hobbyist woodworkers.

His teaching skills are poor because he lives in a different world.
As an example: On one of his shows he made a "simple" Asian style sitting bench, and I agree it was beautiful. But the wood he used would cost me about $700 to purchase at the local hardwood store. ... Now I ask you, just how many of us will spend $700 for a one person bench to place it out side in the garden??? Come on David we use pallet wood and other salvage wood.

David needs to spend a bit more time With Steve Ramsey and learn that we are just Mere Mortals. (Pun intended)


----------



## Riowood1000

I find all the post disgusting. David is a great woodworker. Way above Steve and norm. That was the point of the whole show. It was never meant to be a hand holding step by step tv show. As far as the chemicals go if would of taken two minutes and look at his web site under the FAQ stction Patination Chemicals you would of seen the link to the chemicals http://www.artchemicals.com/ I find Davids DVDs to be 5 stars.


----------



## fuigb

> I find all the post disgusting. David is a great woodworker. Way above Steve and norm. That was the point of the whole show. It was never meant to be a hand holding step by step tv show. As far as the chemicals go if would of taken two minutes and look at his web site under the FAQ stction Patination Chemicals you would of seen the link to the chemicals http://www.artchemicals.com/ I find Davids DVDs to be 5 stars.
> 
> - Andrew Betschman


So you'd recommend the videos? If so, then to whom and why?

I'd not heard of the host/woodworker, videos, or show peior to reading this review. But I question the motivation of one who breaks up a broadcast tv program into 18-minute videos. "30 minute" programs created for commercial television usually have about 23 minutes of content, including into, outro & credits. If David Marks is editing a 30-minute/22-minute program into 18 I'd have to ask what he feels isn't worth including on the vid, and if instead he's chopping up a60-minute brodcast program into multiple episodes intended to stand alone then I say that he's just garbage. Wouldn't surprise me at all that the man is a skilled woodworker but is at the same time an incompetent tv producer. 18-minute episodes of anything, anywhere intended for broadcast in north America just are not done


----------



## Rusty17

The shows when shown on the DIY network where 18 minutes long. They have not been shortened. That is what happens when a nobody watches a network, they run more commercials.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Bible says if you are wronged- 1st you go to the man that wronged you….
http://www.djmarks.com/ (his web page) then if it is not resolved…


----------



## Grumpymike

Hey Andrew, don't get your feelings hurt; we are all entitled to our opinions.
Re- read the first paragraph of my post again.

Moron needs to upgrade his brand of whiskey, (I don't think pot is available legally in Canada)

Have a great day every one … and keep smiling.


----------



## AlexZ

Andrew, thanks for the link to Art Chemicals. They have a bunch of videos on all kinds of surface treatments as well as the products.


----------

